# 105g Shoes



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Adam Hansen has been sporting these at the Tour of Turkey

​
View attachment 279625


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

I like those.... Boa laces.... I just hope the carbonfiber has smoothed out edges, or your feet will get cut a bit. Looks like the cleats are built in also... Those have a sinister "stealth" look to them, and I'd rock a pair... lol


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

Are those shoes or carbon fibre socks?


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

makes me wanna try and get these:

Mojo | SIMMONS CYCLING SHOES Simmons custom handmade cycling shoes"It's about going faster""Simply the best"


----------

